# New, Not sure if I have DP/DR but here goes.



## Guest (Jan 14, 2006)

Alright I'm assuming this is the right forum to be posting in but feel free to move this wherever necessary. Since last Thursday night I have been feeling strange sort of hungover but a little more "out of it". I seem to always be tired, or I get tired very easily.. I almost feel like I am buzzed or dazed for extended periods of time.. sort of like coming down from a high.. feeling "burnt". My eyes feel blurry and I feel confused and almost in a dreamy state at times. Back in early June-July I had very similar feelings and I lead myself to believe they were the result of occasional pot smoking. Now I stopped smoking since then with the exception of a very very small amount about two weeks ago.. I am fairly convinced this has nothing to do with it considering I did not feel a single symptom till a full week and a day later.

These symptoms I feel seem to be connected to more illnesses then I can count so it's very hard to look up information for myself. Also I just thought I should mention I do usually drink on the weekends (have been since July) and I also smoke cigarettes when drunk and very occasionaly with sober.

Alright well I could go on but I want to keep things simple as possible, any suggestions/advice is gladly welcome.. I would love to get back to being my old self again. Oh and also back when I used to get these similiar feelings I made two doctor visits thinking it could be allergies or maybe even some sort of depression. The doctor blamed adolescence which is more then likley bullshit but I just thought I'd let you know I have spoken to a proffesional which pretty much blew me off.

The only two connections I can make as to what triggers this is one pot smoking.. although this time I did not feel anything till a full week after so it's doubtful and also a few days after I started to get these feelings again I have gotten a cold/allergies have kicked in.. which also happened back in June when I first felt these symptoms.

My main conern is how long this usually lasts... is it possible to be a two week thing or am I gonna be stuck with the feelings for months. Alcohol has enver triggered it and I want to be able to go out drink and have fun like usual... what do you guys think?


----------



## freesong (Dec 26, 2005)

Welcome. It sounds as though you fit here. If you need to talk feel free to e-mail me. Also, try the chatroom. When there are people in there, they are usually very supportive. Keep posting. freesong


----------

